# Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2005)

Hi Jungs, 
während Dorsch1 am vergangen Freitag unsere "Grillfische" vorbereitete konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen mal kurz die Digi zu "zücken" 

Also dann fangen wir mal an: 

Man braucht (außer dem fisch natürlich ):

1. Lauch 
2. Zwiebeln 
3. Kräuterbutter 
4. normale Butter
5. Salz
6. Pfeffer
7. Alufolie


Zuerst gilt es nun Lauch und Zwiebeln zu säubern und fachgerecht zu zerkleinern. 
Wir packen alles in eine große Schüssel und mischen es ordentlich durch, sieht dann so aus: 







Jetzt werden die Filets "grillfertig" gemacht. Das bedeutet, Säubern, Pfeffern, Salzen (wenn man will kann man natürlich auch Zitronensaft draufgeben)!
Am Besten erledigt man das alles auf einem Backblech. 






Zwischenzeitlich schneidet man von der normalen Butter ca. 1cm breite Streifen, von der Kräuterbutter kleine Würfel mit einer Kantenlänge von ca. 3cm! 

Ist das alles erledigt gehts ans "verpacken", dazu reißt man von der Alufolie ca. 50-60cm lange Streifen ab (variiert natürlich je nach Portionsgröße!)

Man gibt nun zuerst die Fischfilets, dann das Zwibel-Lauchgemisch und letztlich die Butterstreifen und Würfel dazu. 






Unsere Portion wird nun 3mal! in Alufolie gewickelt -und schon ist sie grillfertig. 

Anschließend legen wir die Päcken auf den Grill, und lassen sie bei mittlerer Hitze ca. 20Minuten schmoren. 







Das Lob eurer Gäste ist euch garantiert 






Wir haben dazu Dorschfilet, Köhlerfilet und Steinbeisserfilet verwendet 

P.S. 
Da hier ja auch ein paar alte Fisch-Grill-Hasen unterwegs sind, ist man für Verbesserungsvorschläge immer offen :q


----------



## schaeffer_matze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Boah...Klasse!!! Da kriegt man ja echt Hunger!!!:q  Werd ich auch mal ausprobieren...ich mach meine Fische ja auch zumeist nur auf den Grill. Ein bisschen anders aber die sehn echt Lecker aus. #6


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Man das sieht lecker aus,schöner Bilderbericht mal wieder.#6


----------



## sebastian (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Jetzt hab ich Hunger 
schaut super aus !


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Hallo 

also das schaut ja mal echt lecker aus kann
man das auch mit forellen machen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c

Gruss Barbenflüsterer#h


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

@Barbenflüsterer logisch, wenn sie groß genug sind würde ich dir raten ein Filet zu schneiden.. schmeckt klasse 

ansonsten evtl. den Bauch noch ein bisschen mit Gemüse z.B. Karotten und Zwiebeln ausstopfen


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Man kann aber auch noch ein wenig variieren.
Beide Seiten des Filets leicht mit Senf bestreichen,oder etwas kleingehakten frischen Knoblauch mit rein.
Zarte Schinkenstreifen auf die Filets ist auch ne leggere Sache.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

supper danke dir#6 ich werde es am montag am rhein ausprobieren
beim geburtstagsangeln#6

Gruss Barbenflüsterer#6


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Oh ja, Karotten sind dazu auch immer super! 

Besonders gefreut habe ich mich über das Bilder von der Butter und endlich weiß ich auch wie Alufolie aussieht. 

Ne, mal im Ernst: Danke euch beiden (vorallem Franz) für die Mühe und Spaß hat´s ja sicher auch gemacht.


----------



## arno (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Lecker, Lecker, Franz!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

@Just a placebo 

sollte mal ein nicht Deutschsprachiger diesen Beitrag lesen... weiß der trotzdem was er zu tun hat   ist doch ganz praktisch - oder ? :q


----------



## arno (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Lol, so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen! |supergri


----------



## karlosito (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

wie lange muss denn das ganze aufm grill ruhen, ungefähr.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

In 20-30 Minuten ist der Fisch fertig.


----------



## Neffifisch (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Was macht euer Cholesterinspiegel so, bei all der Butter??????:q Neffifisch  #h (im Auftrag seines Internisten)


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Packt zur Abwechslung noch frische Kräuter al la Saison rein, wie z.B.  Dill, Zitronenmellisse, Oregano, Thymian oder Salbei (Achtung sehr stark vom Geschmack!) Je nach Gusto. ihr könnt auch alles mischen, aber dann von jedem Kraut pro Folie sehr wenig. Würde sagen einen halben Teelöffel auf Fisch verteilt.


----------



## junior (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Das schaut verdammt gut aus......Noch ein kleiner aber nicht unwichtiger Tip:
Bei der Alufolie die glänzende Seite immer zum Grillgut hin. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß: Die matte Seite ist außen.
Gruß
Junior


----------



## synodontis (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



			
				junior schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Alufolie die glänzende Seite immer zum Grillgut hin.


 
Welchen Vorteil hat das?
Normalerweise ist das doch umgekehrt... oder?

Gruß Syno


----------



## Kescherdriller (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

@Syno!

Die glänzende Seite reflektirt die Wärm/Hitze; somit braucht Dein "Futter"
länger zum Garen und kann dröig werden!!

Hört sich echt fix legger an!!!!!!!  Fisch hab ich,jetzt fehlt nur noch der Grill!!grins!

Gruß und TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggääääääääääääääääääääää. :q
Das sieht ja superlecker aus. Einfach zum Reinbeissen. #6

Den Tip mit dem Senf und den Schinkenstreifen werde ich doch direkt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## junior (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

So schauts aus Kescherdriller....Es ist wichtig zu wissen, welche Seite was kann.  

Die _glänzende_ Seite schirmt Hitze ab, während die _matte_ Seite Hitze durchläßt ! 

Also zum Warmhalten im Rohr , z.Bsp. Schweinsbraten, die glänzende Seite nach außen ! Will man hingegen etwas schnell garen, z.Bsp. Folienkartoffeln, so muß die matte Seite nach außen gekehrt sein !


----------



## synodontis (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



			
				Kescherdriller schrieb:
			
		

> Die glänzende Seite reflektirt die Wärm/Hitze; somit braucht Dein "Futter" länger zum Garen und kann dröig werden!!


Wieder was gelert... Danke! Hab mir bisher noch keine Gedanken zum Thema Reflektion gemacht, dachte das die Matte Seite nicht an den guten Sachen kleben bleibt.


----------



## Karstein (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Sagen se mal, Maitre Franz - ist die Überschrift nicht falsch gewählt? Eure leckere Art der Zubereitung ist doch eher ein Dünsten bzw. Garen in der Folie. Als Grillfisch-Methode kenne ich nur die auf den Rost zu legenden Drahtzangen zum Zuklappen und die offenen Aluschalen mit Löchern drin?


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

mir fehlen noch die Bilder von Salz und Pfeffer :q


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



> mir fehlen noch die Bilder von Salz und Pfeffer



Oh Sorry, ich dachte das gabs bei euch im Osten  :q :q :q


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Sorry, ich dachte das gabs bei euch im Osten  :q :q :q


Geographie 6 - setzen ! |supergri


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Also, lecker zu lesen und anzusehen...#6 

Ich habe die Fische auch am liebsten vom Grill, wozu ich sie auch in Alufolie packe. :l Soweit so gut. Damit die echt lecker sind fülle ich die Bauchhöle mit Zwiebel und Knoblauch. :m 
Träufle evtl. ein wenig Öl hinzu, Olivenöl wegen der Kohl-Lästerin, und würze das ganze noch mit käuflichem Fischgewürz.

Ach ja, Ihre rekennt schon ich nehme die Fische ganz, was aber eigendlich nur daram liegt, dass ich nicht so gut filletieren kann.#c 

Vielleicht hat da mal einer einen Tip für mich...;+ |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Geographie 6 - setzen ! |supergri



SFA - Soltau Fallingbostel???


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> SFA - Soltau Fallingbostel???


Geographie 1 - setzen ! #6


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

SFA - Süd Frankreich Aussenstelle #d |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

@kanalbulle 
ich dachte du warst mal Berliner ?


----------



## fishingaxel (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Lecker Lecker Lecker jetzt hab ich voll Hunger und sitze hier an der Arbeit fest ich köntte Heulen

MfG


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @kanalbulle
> ich dachte du warst mal Berliner ?


Dit werd ick och imma bleibn - auch wenn ich da nicht mehr wohne.
So gesehen hast du nicht ganz unrecht #6


----------



## MichaelB (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Moin,

1A Franzl #6  und für jemand wie mich, der einen guten Teil des Tages damit zubringt, ans Essen zu denken, eine super Idee, was ich mit Sönke´s Zander vom letztem Freitag anstellen werden #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

sauber, ihr eineinhalb bayuvaren!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> sauber, ihr eineinhalb bayuvaren!



stimmt micha ist ja gar keiner :q :q :q


----------



## uer (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

#h franzel


ich habe nicht alle postings gelesen  und darum kann ichs auch nicht wissen obs schon mal einer gesagt hat

*ihr habt den fisch nicht gegrillt, sondern nur gedünstet, er lag nur aufen grill :q u. dort habt ihr im gegart,*

aber is ja auch egal, hauptsache es mundet u. dass es das tut kann ich nur bestätigen #6 dazu ein, zwei, ...........#g und schon ist der abend gerettet

*und für solche abende fahren wir verrückten nach norwegen u. machen da den puckel krum näääääääääh *

*:s*


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

@uer 
Karsten war auch schon am Klug********n :q :q 



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen se mal, Maitre Franz - ist die Überschrift nicht falsch gewählt? Eure leckere Art der Zubereitung ist doch eher ein Dünsten bzw. Garen in der Folie. Als Grillfisch-Methode kenne ich nur die auf den Rost zu legenden Drahtzangen zum Zuklappen und die offenen Aluschalen mit Löchern drin?


----------



## chippog (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

wenn es denn zum beispiel lumb gewesen wäre, hätte ich die butter gegen olivenöl eingetauscht und die filets in der mischung mariniert. nach einiger zeit, vielleicht eine stunde oder drei, fischfilet aus der marinade fischen, etwas abtrocknen und dann richtig echt, so ganz ohne alufolie in einem fischgrillteil grillen! die marinade könnte vorher noch per alufolienpaket gegahrt werden, damit noch ne sosse dazu kommt.


----------



## uer (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

#h franz

schau mal was ich geschrieben hatte 





> ich habe nicht alle postings gelesen  und darum kann ichs auch nicht wissen obs schon mal einer gesagt hat


 
deswegen 
Zitat von *Karsten_Berlin*Sagen se mal, Maitre Franz - ist die Überschrift nicht falsch gewählt? Eure leckere Art der Zubereitung ist doch eher ein Dünsten bzw. Garen in der Folie. Als Grillfisch-Methode kenne ich nur die auf den Rost zu legenden Drahtzangen zum Zuklappen und die offenen Aluschalen mit Löchern drin? 

was lehrt uns dat, wirklich alles u. jedes posting lesen, auch wenn es schon 10-12 seiten gibt, wenn man antworten will |kopfkrat #d #d #d 


 
#h :s


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



> und darum kann ichs auch nicht wissen obs schon mal einer gesagt hat



deswegen hab ichs dir ja gesagt :m


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

das werde ich ausprobieren, sieht verdammt lecker aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hab jetzt hunger bekommen... *ggg*


----------



## Magic_Moses (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Sieht ziemlich lecker aus. #6 
Aber wie bekommt ihr den Lauch so schön blau????????
|supergri


----------



## MichaelB (30. August 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Moin,

ausprobiert mit Dorsch - ich habe kaum etwas abbekommen  

@MagicM: das ist der besondere, nur an Bayrischen Berghängen zu findende Blau-Lauch - der wird so hübsch, weil die Barzis ihn mit Tinte gießen  |rolleyes  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ossipeter (31. August 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

@michaelB
 und die Blauleng in Norge........????


----------



## MichaelB (13. September 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Moin,

keine Ahnung wie es mit Blau-Leng ausschaut, aber das muß daran liegen, daß ich noch nie in Norge war... #c   

Das Rezept habe ich letzttags dann auch endlich mal mit Zander ausprobiert und es ist ebenfalls super!

Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, daß es wohl besser kommt, wenn man den Fisch *AUF* das Gemüse legt, denn Lauch al dente gibt doch heftig Flatulente  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*



> Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, daß es wohl besser kommt, wenn man den Fisch *AUF* das Gemüse legt, denn Lauch al dente gibt doch heftig Flatulente



.. jo.. oder man dreht die "Packung" einfach um :q :q


----------



## MichaelB (13. September 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Moin,

es scheinen immer die einfachen Ideen zu sein , auf die so´n Saubreiss net kummt   allerdings mag ich den entstehenden Saft viel zu gern, als daß ich ihn *in den Grill tropfen lasse* :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

sagense ma, michael! du geizt doch wohl nicht mit der alufolie, so dass dir der saft gar nicht rauslaufen kann??? wäre nämlich wirklich zu schade, die sosse abzufackeln statt sie in den mund zu löffeln!!! ideeverfeinerung vom alten schweden...


----------



## jkr (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Hallo Franz
Auch ich bereite auf diese Art meinen Fisch oft so zu. 
Diese Methode ist auch ausgezeichnet fuer den Backofen geeignet.
Nur sind meine Protionen  meist groesser weil dann meist diverse Fischsorten verwende und gleich fuer mehrerer Personen in einer grossen Folie zubereite. Kraeuter gehoeren aber auf jeden Fall noch ran und auch noch ein wenig gewuerfelte Tomate und Knoblauch. Oder aber noch ein paar Scheiben von Kiwi, Orange, Zitrone, Ananas je nach Geschmack mit einpacken. Auch Pilze kommen ganz gut. Oder ein Schuss Sekt anstatt Zitronensaft ist auch nicht schlecht.
Dein Vorschlag als Basis da gibts noch viele Variationsmoeglichkeiten. Da muesste fuer jeden was bei sein.
mfg
Jan


----------



## MichaelB (14. September 2005)

*AW: Fische grillen - so einfach gehts.. bebilderte Anleitung !*

Moin,

@Chipp: nö, das häßliche Wort _*Geiz*_ kommt in meinem Wortschatz nicht vor #d 
Ich nehme normal drei Lagen Alufolie, mache mir bei dem Gedanken an potentielle Ritzen bloß Sorgen, daß da dann doch mal was raus sabbert  

@jkr: ich sehe solche Rezepte auch als Basis, die man dann je nach Geschmack / Tagesform / vorhandenem Fisch herrlich verfeinern kann #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------

